# Hot start



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know there are hot start issues..i think I'm have g one right now with my 67 gto...as I sit here in the parking lot waiting I wonder how long does it take for the starter to be cool enough to work again????????


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

A little more information, please.

Do you mean that the starter will not engage when the engine is hot?

Do you have an ammeter installed or have one available?

If so, what does it show when you attempt to start the car?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I cured my '67 hot start issues with a high torque mini starter and a 2 gauge positive battery cable. Cable needs to be installed while car is on lift as it is very hard to bend. That was about 7-8 years ago? No problems since. Houston gets pretty hot in the summer. I can drive around, pull into the garage with the gauge reading 205, shut off, and then start up again 2, 5, 10, 20 mins later with full power. The cable is as much a culprit as anything.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As I mentioned in my PM,, you can verify it is or is not the S wire resistance problem by clipping on a remote starter button to the solenoid at the S and Batt terminals. If it cranks, you have a high resistance problem in the purple S wire from the switch to the solenoid. I run stock, 30 year old GM starters in both my GTO's without heat shields and with stock battery cables with no issues. It gets over 100 degrees from June through September all the time where I live. The stock system,_ if it is in good condition_, will work just fine without any band-aids or upgrades. These cars didn't have hot start issues when they were new.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks all.. however after getting a tow home and waiting til the next day still wont start..turn the key and nothing, no click , nothing, the dash lights come on but nothing happens. after turning the key now and then for the next 2 days and still getting nothing. sudenly it started up no problem.

i know the usual suspects..have replaced them all: new started and solenoid ; new battery; new battery cables; new wiring harness from fire wall; new grounding straps ans made sure connections were clean; new ignition switch...now a mechanic friend said there is a voltage relay under the dash near the ignition switch. he said he replaced that on my car about 6 years ago when i was having the same trouble. I have not had a chance to squeeze my fat butt under the dash to find it....before i try is there one under there?? i have not found anything about it on line...can somebody send me a pic of it so i know what im looking for????
thanks to all


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking under the dash the only thing I can find that looks like a relay is this..it is attached to the side of the E. Brake bracket...tough tracing the wires so I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the ignition...??????...help please


----------

